# Whitefield Seminary Questions



## panicbird

I have heard (well, read) many good things about Whitefield Theological Seminary. I still have a few questions about the school, however.
1. I have read their statement on accreditation and am a bit confused. The primary reason why schools seek accreditation is not for federal funds. Also, the separation of church and state issue does not seem to bother other, very reputable seminaries and colleges. Do not get me wrong, I have nothing philosophically against unaccredited schools (although, such recognition may become important to me as I seek to find a job teaching at an academic institution in the future...at this point, unfortunately, in the far future). If they just came out and said, &quot;We do not want accreditation,&quot; that would be just fine. Instead, they put up something of a smoke screen. I am not attacking them; I am just confused by their statement. Does their reticence regarding accreditation have something to do with their being a distance learning institution? I know that the accrediting agencies have yet to catch up to the late-90s, at least as it relates to distance learning.
2. I am interested in their Master of Arts in Christian Studies - Apologetics. Has anyone on the board had any experience with this program or known someone who has? From what position do they approach the apologetic task?
3. How much does the MACS program cost? I have heard that it is low, but how low is low?
4. How welcome are Baptists at the school?

I think that is all. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Lon


----------



## alwaysreforming

Hey, Panicbird:

If I were you, I'd simply &quot;copy/paste&quot; your post into an email and send it to the Seminary directly; that way you'll get your info straight from the horses mouth.

I am also considering the school and have been in contact with them via email and find them very willing to take the time to answer your questions. I wouldn't be worried about offending them with your questions; I'm sure they've heard questions like those before and are willing to address them.

Go for it! (Then let us all know what they said!  )


----------



## panicbird

Just so anyone interested knows, I sent the questions to Whitefield on Monday. They have yet to reply. I will post their reply here when (if?) I get it.

Lon


----------



## Preach

I am presently attending Whitefield (the Ph.D. in &quot;Christian Intellectual Thought&quot. My advice to you is to seriously consider where you are going in life. For example, if you do want to eventually teach (I know it may seem a long time away, but if your still living 10 years from now, where will you be at professionally?), where do you want to teach? Consider the Webmaster's situation. He wants to be a seminary professor. Fine. But the fact that he is attending a nonaccredited (nonaccredited for our purposes simply means that the school is not recognized by one of the major accreditating agencies, such as the ATS) school will effect his future. When he gets his Ph.D., his opportunities will literally be at least cut in half. I attended Southern Baptist Theological Seminary for my M.Div, and just when I was graduating (Christmas time 2001), ATS instituted a new policy that all professors at ATS schools were required to have an accredited Ph.D. 
So, although enrollment to Whitefield is easy, and the program is family and financially friendly (you can stay at home and it's cheap) they are not accredited. Just food for thought. 
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby


----------



## matt01

I would echo Preach, if you are thinking about attending Whitelfield, consider what you want to do with your degree. If you want it for personal enrichment or to teach at a small school, it might be good enough. Anything else, and you should really think twice. 

Dr. R.C. Sproul, an apparent graduate of Whitefield says (along with George Grant),

Yet, if you go to Dr. Spoul's bio on the Westminster Theological Seminary in California page, you do not find his Whitelfield experience.

&quot;B.A., Westminster College; B.D., Pittsburgh Theological Seminary; Drs., Free University of Amsterdam; Litt.D., Geneva College; L.H.D., Grove City College.

Dr. Sproul, a minister in the Presbyterian Church in America, is recognized internationally as a teacher, author, and preacher who calls the church to a humbling apprehension of the holiness of God and the Gospel truths summarized in the Solas of the Reformation. He has taught at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary, Reformed Theological Seminary, and Knox Theological Seminary. Since 1971 he has been the founder and president of Ligonier Ministries, and a monthly contributor to Ligonier's TableTalk magazine. He has been a visiting professor at Westminster Seminary California since 1996. He has exercised leadership in the International Council on Biblical Inerrancy and the New Geneva Study Bible (general editor). Among his publications are:Knowing Scripture, Classical Apologetics, The Holiness of God, Chosen by God, Lifeviews, One Holy Passion, Surprised by Suffering, The Hunger for Significance, Essential Truths of the Christian Faith, The Soul's Quest for God, Faith Alone, The Invisible Hand, and Grace Unknown.&quot;

Just something to think about.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Nothing against Dr. Sproul, but this is VERY clever:

&quot;Drs., Free University of Amsterdam; Litt.D&quot;

Drs means that one is under Doctoral Dissertation Studies, or &quot;Doctoral Research Studies&quot; (Drs.) 

Dr. Sproul was under Berkouwer at the Free Univeristy of Amsterdam YEARS ago - what had happened is his doctoral dissertation was on Innerrancy and Berkouwer did not believe in it so Sproul opted out of presenting and defending it. he knew Berkouwer woudl not like it.

So to say he is &quot;still&quot; Drs there is, Ah, wrong - unless of course he is &quot;taking up&quot; the theme again and presenting it.

It seems to me, knowing him personally from Seminary, that he is couching his credentials. He really does not need to do that. People trust him already, AND he has graduated studies at Whitefield.


----------



## Preach

Matthew,
Why do you think Dr. Sproul would do that? Does he display his Ph.D. from Whitefield on his literature? If not, why not? What's going on?
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I'm not sure why. in some places he does put Whitefield, and in orhter he does not. It could be a mistake due to his internal marketing people not having all the facts straight. That is certainly possibly. I am sure he doe snot update his own website. So who knows.....?


Here is how IVP puts him on their books:
About the author
Sproul, a noted speaker, author and minister, is president of Ligonier Ministries, which he founded in the early 1970s. His Renewing Your Mind broadcast, sponsored by Ligonier Ministries, is now heard on more than 300 radio stations in the United States and in more than 100 countries throughout the world. Sproul is senior minister of preaching at St. Andrews Chapel and professor of systematic theology and apologetics at Reformed Theological Seminary. [b:4dd3479a7d]He holds[/b:4dd3479a7d] doctorate degrees from Free University of Amsterdam and Whitefield Theological Seminary.

[Edited on 4-6-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## matt01

Preach,

I have no idea why he wouldn't display his credentials. For me, If I went through years of study to earn a degree, i would display it. 

The only reason I could imagine not displaying it, is that he did the degree at Whitelfield to give them crdibility, so that they could say he was a graduate. Is this the reason? I don't know. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. It could very well be some sort of internal error....


----------



## tbenavides

I have requested information from Whitfield Seminary. I'am considering to pursue the Bachelor of Divinity Degree from Whitfield Seminary ( I do not have B.A., and Whitfield will allow someone to obtain the B.D. if they do not have an undergraduate degree/same as M.Div.), or completing my undergraduate degree first from Whitfield College. I'am 32 years old, active in ministry, and have only completed 21 semester hours of undergraduate work. Any feedback on this question would be greatly apreciated.

[Edited on 8-1-2006 by tbenavides]


----------



## Ivan

I have been in contact with them in the past and found them very willing to answer questions and open to Baptists.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

I think Drs is an abbreviation for the Latin term _doctorandus_.

There's a  wikipedia  entry.

It means, "on the way to becoming a doctor." It's peculiar to the Dutch system, and I think it's roughly the equivalent of "all but dissertation," i.e., course work has been done, but the dissertation/thesis has not been completed and one has not been "promoted" by one's supervisor.

rsc




> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Nothing against Dr. Sproul, but this is VERY clever:
> 
> "Drs., Free University of Amsterdam; Litt.D"
> 
> Drs means that one is under Doctoral Dissertation Studies, or "Doctoral Research Studies" (Drs.)
> 
> Dr. Sproul was under Berkouwer at the Free Univeristy of Amsterdam YEARS ago - what had happened is his doctoral dissertation was on Innerrancy and Berkouwer did not believe in it so Sproul opted out of presenting and defending it. he knew Berkouwer would not like it.
> 
> So to say he is "still" Drs there is, Ah, wrong - unless of course he is "taking up" the theme again and presenting it.
> 
> It seems to me, knowing him personally from Seminary, that he is couching his credentials. He really does not need to do that. People trust him already, AND he has graduated studies at Whitefield.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Anthony,

WSC has a "special student" program for students without a bachelor's degree. 

Please call Mark MacVey at 760 480 8474 to learn more. 

rsc



> _Originally posted by tbenavides_
> I have requested information from Whitfield Seminary. I'am considering to pursue the Bachelor of Divinity Degree from Whitfield Seminary ( I do not have B.A., and Whitfield will allow someone to obtain the B.D. if they do not have an undergraduate degree/same as M.Div.), or completing my undergraduate degree first from Whitfield College. I'am 32 years old, active in ministry, and have only completed 21 semester hours of undergraduate work. Any feedback on this question would be greatly apreciated.
> 
> [Edited on 8-1-2006 by tbenavides]


----------



## RiverCritter

*Don't Be Hasty*

Whitefield seminary raises several "red flags" with folks in my circle of familiarity. First because it is "accredited" by an agency of it's own creation (both share the same founder and president), and secondly because of their association with Rushdooney and company (theonomy / Christian reconstructionism).

It's certainly affordable, but again, much depends on what one intends to do with a seminary degree. One from Whitefield would be very, very limited indeed.

The school offers a very enticing incentive to prepay the entire cost of their program - a substantial discount on tuition. If you have never tried "distance learning" (Whitefield is _entirely_ a distance learning school) and are not absolutely certain that you can handle it, don't prepay. No prepaid tuition is refundable after a few short weeks - insufficient time in which to determine whether or not you can handle distance learning.

I would encourage anyone investigating seminaries to steer clear of Whitefield.


----------



## Blue Tick

So, what seminary would you recommend?


----------



## JOwen

Blue Tick said:


> So, what seminary would you recommend?



Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary

Best new seminary in the USA. it does not have a Ph.D or D.Min yet, but it was just given the right to offer a Th.M. The other degrees are, M.A.R, M. Div. They have state accreditation and are members of the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries (ARTS). Students from PRTS have gone on to do doctoral work at Calvin with wonderful results.
 
It is our school, and I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Hubby is looking at their college...supporting a family and finances play a big role.


----------



## RiverCritter

Hi,

I don't think I am qualified to recommend a seminary - especially any "distance learning" school that relies entirely and exclusively on correspondence. But I would very heartily recommend an _honestly accredited_ school and one that has an unblemished reputation and is free of controversial associations (like T/R). I know that RTS and Westminster have outstanding programs and sterling reputations.

There are scholarships available through various missionary ("home" as well as foriegn) groups. It's likely that much of the cost can be underwritten by churches and presbyteries as well. I know the PCA has an internship program as well. 

May the LORD provide richly for those seeking to serve Him with a seminary education.

In His care,
Robin


----------



## elnwood

JOwen said:


> Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
> 
> Best new seminary in the USA. it does not have a Ph.D or D.Min yet, but it was just given the right to offer a Th.M. The other degrees are, M.A.R, M. Div. They have state accreditation and are members of the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries (ARTS). Students from PRTS have gone on to do doctoral work at Calvin with wonderful results.
> 
> It is our school, and I can't recommend it enough.



Just as a clarification, states do not accredit, but a school can be regionally accredited. So it is not accurate to say that PRTS is state accredited. The web site says that Michigan has granted them a degree-granting license, but this is not the same as accreditation.

PRTS is not accredited by any government-recognized accreditation agencies. None of the ARTS schools are. This doesn't mean PRTS isn't a good school, it just means that it is not officially recognized as such based on the objective standards of an approved accreditation agency.

This has come up way too many times, so I'm just going to list all the accredited seminaries that train a significant number of "reformed" pastors (should not be read as endorsements).

Accredited by Association of Theological Schools
==
Calvin Theological Seminary (CRC), Grand Rapids, MI
Covenant Theological Seminary (PCA), St. Louis, MO
Erskine Theological Seminary (ARP), Due West, SC
Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary, South Hamilton, MA
Knox Theological Seminary (PCA), Ft. Lauderdale, FL
Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (RPCNA), Pittsburgh, PA
Reformed Theological Seminary, Jackson, MS (and other locations)
Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (SBC), Louisville, KY
Trinity Evangelical Divinity School (EFCA), Deerfield, IL
Westminster Theological Seminary, Philadelphia, PA
Westminster Theological Seminary in California, Escondido, CA

Accredited by the Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools
==
Mid-America Reformed Seminary, Dyer, IN

Accredited by the Association for Biblical Higher Education
==
Moody Bible Institute, Chicago, IL

Accredited by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges
==
The Masters College and Seminary, Santa Clarita, CA


----------



## R. Scott Clark

To clarify:

Westminster Seminary California is also accredited by WASC (the regional accrediting body) = Western Association of Schools and Colleges, as well as by ATS as listed below. 

rsc


Accredited by Association of Theological Schools
==
Calvin Theological Seminary (CRC), Grand Rapids, MI
Covenant Theological Seminary (PCA), St. Louis, MO
Erskine Theological Seminary (ARP), Due West, SC
Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary, South Hamilton, MA
Knox Theological Seminary (PCA), Ft. Lauderdale, FL
Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (RPCNA), Pittsburgh, PA
Reformed Theological Seminary, Jackson, MS (and other locations)
Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (SBC), Louisville, KY
Trinity Evangelical Divinity School (EFCA), Deerfield, IL
Westminster Theological Seminary, Philadelphia, PA
Westminster Theological Seminary in California, Escondido, CA

Accredited by the Transnational Association of Christian Colleges and Schools
==
Mid-America Reformed Seminary, Dyer, IN

Accredited by the Association for Biblical Higher Education
==
Moody Bible Institute, Chicago, IL

Accredited by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges
==
The Masters College and Seminary, Santa Clarita, CA[/quote]


----------



## bookslover

elnwood said:


> Just as a clarification, states do not accredit, but a school can be regionally accredited.



As I understand it, accreditation is strictly voluntary: there is no law, federal or otherwise (to my knowledge) requiring any school to be accredited by anyone. The federal government doesn't accredit schools, but it does "recognize" the 3 or 4 regional accreditation agencies which cover the entire country. Accreditation is a voluntary thing in the education industry (if I may put it that way) which is used to keep standards of education up among schools which are members of the various accrediting agencies.

I'm sure there are unaccredited schools which provide a first-rate education, as well as accredited schools which could do better. There are also unaccredited schools which are mere diploma mills. As several posters have already said, one must use discernment in choosing any school - especially, taking into consideration what one wants to use one's degree for.


----------



## KenPierce

Having met and conversed with Ken Talbot, I'm pretty convinced he has left theonomy behind. If I am wrong, someone please correct me.

That said, I think the RPCGA and Whitefield's fears of incorporation and accrediation are misplaced.

Where are the best theological schools? Everyone's answer is based on familiarity. For academic rigor and theological integrity I would recommend WSC, though I am not a Klinean, and I am not sure how a non-Klinean would fare there (Dr. Clark, care to comment?)

I think RTS-C, also, should be noted for an excellent faculty and doctrinal integrity. I am not aware enough of my alma mater, RTSJ, at this point, to wholeheartedly recommend it. Most of my profs have moved on, retired, or will move on at the end of this academic year, so it's somewhat of an unknown quantity. The weakness of the RTS system as a whole is that its curriculum is far too heavily weighted toward the practical, shortchanging especially church history, and theology somewhat, and that the theology and Bible classes must utilize English because of the Marriage & Family Therapy students who do no work in the original languages.

Still, Derek Thomas is there, and Allen Curry, the academic dean and professor of CE is excellent.


----------



## Barnpreacher

I would be interested in knowing Whitefield's position on theonomy as well. I have a three year degree from a non-accredited dispensational seminary, but since God has opened my eyes to the Reformed faith I was planning on pursuing my education at Whitefield.

Do they advocate theonomy?


----------



## elnwood

R. Scott Clark said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Westminster Seminary California is also accredited by WASC (the regional accrediting body) = Western Association of Schools and Colleges, as well as by ATS as listed below.
> 
> rsc



Thank you for that clarification, Dr. Clark. I generally consider ATS a more rigorous accreditation than the regional since they are seminary-specific, so I neglected to show that.


----------



## elnwood

bookslover said:


> As I understand it, accreditation is strictly voluntary: there is no law, federal or otherwise (to my knowledge) requiring any school to be accredited by anyone. The federal government doesn't accredit schools, but it does "recognize" the 3 or 4 regional accreditation agencies which cover the entire country. Accreditation is a voluntary thing in the education industry (if I may put it that way) which is used to keep standards of education up among schools which are members of the various accrediting agencies.
> 
> I'm sure there are unaccredited schools which provide a first-rate education, as well as accredited schools which could do better. There are also unaccredited schools which are mere diploma mills. As several posters have already said, one must use discernment in choosing any school - especially, taking into consideration what one wants to use one's degree for.



Bookslover, this is all true, and I emphasized in an earlier post that just because a school is unaccredited doesn't mean that it is not a good school. In fact, all schools start out as unaccredited.

However, in some states it is actually illegal under certain circumstances to use a degree or title as if the school was (is?) unaccredited. (You wouldn't want to be treated by a doctor from an unaccredited medical school, now would you?)

There are numerous benefits to attending an accredited school. Students are eligible for Federal Financial Aid. You know that the school is being held accountable by objective standards. Accredited schools are generally not allowed to hire faculty without a degree from an accredited school, so you can have a greater assurance that the professors are qualified. You can have greater confidence that your degree will be recognized by other schools if you plan to teach or transfer to another school.

Most of you know that I've been trying to figure out what Kenneth Talbot's professional qualifications are. He is the president of Whitefield Seminary. He lists a bachelor's degree, three masters degrees, and three doctorates! I've never even heard of someone who has that many seminary degrees! But none of the schools has recognized accreditation, one of them is accredited by his own accreditation agency, and some of the schools I can't even find. If you were in fully accredited programs, it would take over twenty years of full-time schooling to get all those degrees! So I remain skeptical.


----------



## CDM

KenPierce said:


> Having met and conversed with Ken Talbot, I'm pretty convinced he has left theonomy behind. If I am wrong, someone please correct me.
> 
> That said, I think the RPCGA and Whitefield's fears of incorporation and accrediation are misplaced.
> 
> Where are the best theological schools? Everyone's answer is based on familiarity. For academic rigor and theological integrity I would recommend WSC, though I am not a Klinean, and I am not sure how a non-Klinean would fare there (Dr. Clark, care to comment?)
> 
> I think RTS-C, also, should be noted for an excellent faculty and doctrinal integrity. I am not aware enough of my alma mater, RTSJ, at this point, to wholeheartedly recommend it. Most of my profs have moved on, retired, or will move on at the end of this academic year, so it's somewhat of an unknown quantity. The weakness of the RTS system as a whole is that its curriculum is far too heavily weighted toward the practical, shortchanging especially church history, and theology somewhat, and that the theology and Bible classes must utilize English because of the Marriage & Family Therapy students who do no work in the original languages.
> 
> Still, Derek Thomas is there, and Allen Curry, the academic dean and professor of CE is excellent.



As a current RTS-C student, I can vouch for that.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

In my experience (I was academic dean, which, in our structure, is the Chief Academic Officer and/or VP for Academic Affairs) from 1997-2000, I found both bodies to be quite rigorous. There have been changes among the regional agencies in recent years, but I wouldn't say that WASC has lowered its standards. WASC and ATS send joint teams to visit so they have to operate on essentially the same basis relative to us.

rsc



elnwood said:


> Thank you for that clarification, Dr. Clark. I generally consider ATS a more rigorous accreditation than the regional since they are seminary-specific, so I neglected to show that.


----------



## elnwood

KenPierce said:


> Where are the best theological schools? Everyone's answer is based on familiarity. For academic rigor and theological integrity I would recommend WSC, though I am not a Klinean, and I am not sure how a non-Klinean would fare there (Dr. Clark, care to comment?)



Can someone clarify exactly what Ken Pierce means when he says Klinean? Is he referring to the Framework Hypothesis regarding creation, or something else?


----------



## R. Scott Clark

> Where are the best theological schools? Everyone's answer is based on familiarity. For academic rigor and theological integrity I would recommend WSC, though I am not a Klinean, and I am not sure how a non-Klinean would fare there (Dr. Clark, care to comment?)



Hi Ken,

When you say "Klinean," I'm not sure what you mean. 

If you mean in re creation, in our 25+ years we've had folks on both sides of this discussion on our faculty. We take a very charitable view of both views. See our _Testimony to Our Time_ adopted before 1997. Our students come from the "six-day" view and from other points of view and they graduate holding a variety of views. We're not a factory. We're a school. We try to get students to work through the text of Holy Scripture with care, in the original languages, in the light of and with the church's confession.

As to being "Klineans" in other regards, we're a confessional, churchly school. We're not a partisan school. Our faculty holds, confesses, teaches, and defends the Reformed confession expressed in the Westminster Standards and the Three Forms. Where Meredith agrees with the Standards, we agree with him. Where he doesn't, dear friend that he is, we disagree with him. There is no "Kline" doctrinal test for faculty or students.

For the record, as beloved as Meredith is, he only ever taught here part-time from the early 1980's until his retirement after or around 2001. He was on campus for about 3 months out of the year.

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Hi Richard,

Yes, it's voluntary but if students want to qualify for federal student loans or if they expect their credits to be recognized or transferred, they must attend an accredited school. The rationale is that, if students are going to borrow money or present their transcripts to other schools, they should attend schools about which there is some confidence that they are meeting certain minimal standards, that have the facilities and faculty to fulfill their promises. 

I can tell you that we do not promise to accept the credits of any unaccredited school, except perhaps the IRBS because of it's unique relation to WSC. We do accept them, but we do also scrutinize them. There are schools whose credits we do not accept as a matter of policy. I won't say what they are so don't ask. If you think that might be a problem, then you probably shouldn't go to school there should you? If you think a physician might actually be a tree surgeon or if you're not sure, don't you think you should find another?

I know that folk are suspicious of accrediting agencies and that some agencies have not (e.g., Middle States in the 1980's went after WTS/P and was rebuked by the courts for their efforts) covered themselves in glory. As tedious as the process can sometimes be, it does have real value. They force us to give an account of how we spend other people's (donor and student loan) money and how and whether we provide the services we promise. They force us to improve in certain areas and to think through difficult questions and give coherent answers. 

They don't say anything about our doctrine or our convictions. If they ask, we explain. I've sat in those meetings. Mostly these are academics from other schools. They are genuinely interested in keeping up standards. They aren't "out to get" anyone. 

You're not saying this, I realize, but folk to think this. So I'm taking the opportunity to address it here again (we've had threads on this).

rsc




bookslover said:


> As I understand it, accreditation is strictly voluntary: there is no law, federal or otherwise (to my knowledge) requiring any school to be accredited by anyone. The federal government doesn't accredit schools, but it does "recognize" the 3 or 4 regional accreditation agencies which cover the entire country. Accreditation is a voluntary thing in the education industry (if I may put it that way) which is used to keep standards of education up among schools which are members of the various accrediting agencies.
> 
> I'm sure there are unaccredited schools which provide a first-rate education, as well as accredited schools which could do better. There are also unaccredited schools which are mere diploma mills. As several posters have already said, one must use discernment in choosing any school - especially, taking into consideration what one wants to use one's degree for.


----------



## KenPierce

Dr. Clark,

Thanks for the clarification. I guess the Klinean thing was based on scuttlebut, that is all, and I am glad to be corrected. I have profited greatly from his work (insofar as I understand him!), but don't always agree with him.

Don't overlook the fact that I gave y'all my HIGHEST ranking! And, that surely means something


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Thanks!

That's why I wrote. The Reformed world is small and rumors spread quickly. 

rsc 



KenPierce said:


> Dr. Clark,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I guess the Klinean thing was based on scuttlebut, that is all, and I am glad to be corrected. I have profited greatly from his work (insofar as I understand him!), but don't always agree with him.
> 
> Don't overlook the fact that I gave y'all my HIGHEST ranking! And, that surely means something


----------



## shackleton

Here is a list of Dr. Talbots credentials that I found in a catalogue from WTS. 

Rev. Dr. Kenneth Talbot 
B.A., Faith Baptist College; M.Div., Th.M., Georgia Baptist Theological Seminary; M.A., Ph.D., Th.D., Faith Baptist Theological Seminary; Ed.D., Faith Theological Seminary
Minister - Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly


----------



## elnwood

shackleton said:


> Here is a list of Dr. Talbots credentials that I found in a catalogue from WTS.
> 
> Rev. Dr. Kenneth Talbot
> B.A., Faith Baptist College; M.Div., Th.M., Georgia Baptist Theological Seminary; M.A., Ph.D., Th.D., Faith Baptist Theological Seminary; Ed.D., Faith Theological Seminary
> Minister - Reformed Presbyterian Church General Assembly



A while ago I opened up an inquiry on this board looking for that information and trying to verify it, and I found it extremely difficult. None of those schools are accredited, and I still haven't been able to find and/or contact most of those schools that Talbot received his degrees from.

The moderators moved that thread from the Seminaries, Colleges & Education Forum and closed it, but it can still be found here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=17773


----------



## shackleton

When I click on it it says I insufficient privaleges to access this page. I would like to see this, I am curious about WTS, how can I get sufficient priveleges?


----------



## elnwood

Really? I can access it. It's in a members only forum, so you would think that if you're a member that you should be able to access it. I'm not sure why the administrators would limit access even beyond the general membership of this board. (For that matter, I'm not why it had to be moved from this forum to a members-only forum in the first place.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Private forums require having posted 25 times to the board before access is granted. Kind of another layer of security I gather. You're almost there brother! You should have access now after the post above.


elnwood said:


> Really? I can access it. It's in a members only forum, so you would think that if you're a member that you should be able to access it. I'm not sure why the administrators would limit access even beyond the general membership of this board. (For that matter, I'm not why it had to be moved from this forum to a members-only forum in the first place.)





shackleton said:


> When I click on it it says I insufficient privaleges to access this page. I would like to see this, I am curious about WTS, how can I get sufficient priveleges?


----------

